# Doggy fashionistas, wooflink sizing?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

My style is a mixture of punk, and pink, and I was told of the awesome brand woof link. So since the pieces are already made as opposed to getting something custom, and going through finding a print and getting it tailored to Mimi, I just want to buy something already made, and that I like. So with that said, anyone have any woof link pieces? I'm getting some pieces from doggiecouture which has different brands with better sizing comprehension but I do want to get a piece or two from the woof link brand. I usually get clothing that fit an 8-10 inch length, and anywhere an 8-10 girth (most of the time though the girth is usually bigger when compared to the length. My dog is three pounds. I like the pants, but want to make sure it won't be too short to be uncomfortable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Wooflink clothes and have several of their outfits for Emma. She wears a size 2 and she's 4 pounds and 11.5 around her chest.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks. Have you bought any pants from them or jumpsuits? Do you buy two in everything for her? She's very adorb.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I love Wooflink clothes and have several of their outfits for Emma. She wears a size 2 and she's 4 pounds and 11.5 around her chest.


I got my eye on matching veats for them Nida.... waiting to see if they ever will go on sale.. Keep your eyes open for me too!!!

http://www.wooflink.com/borg-vest/

Hope you are having a fun weekend!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yup there is the website. Wooflink is expensive, I don't have any of their pieces yet. There are several t shirts I would love for Tucker though. They are also not afraid to put boys in pink-and I LOVE that! Some day we might add a piece or two to our collection


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> Yup there is the website. Wooflink is expensive, I don't have any of their pieces yet. There are several t shirts I would love for Tucker though. They are also not afraid to put boys in pink-and I LOVE that! Some day we might add a piece or two to our collection


Bimmer gets pink bows all the time...:w00t:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Go to doggiescoutureshop 25% off. That's where I'm buying my pieces. They had 30 percent off but that was awhile back.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I buy size 2 for Secret. She's 3.8 lbs. She is 11 1/2 girth and 9 length. I do have pants for her from wooflink and size 2 fits her fine.

I know that Pat (The A Team) also gets a size 2 for Ava who is a little smaller than her mother, Secret, in length. She is only about 8 in length and she has pants for Ava too and the Size 2 Ava fine.

I would definitely think that the Size 2 would be perfect for your fluff.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks sooo much!! That helped. Now off to finish my order. Spo many cute things I have to eliminate ate plenty from my shopping cart. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We love wooflink and have many of their outfits. Their sizing is true to what they say on their websites and clothes are the finest quality. I also, like Shelly, love how their clothes don't follow the usual gender stereotypes like skulls for boys and rainbows for girls. Yes, they are expensive but the design and quality make them worth it for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Can any of you post pictures of your fur babies especially in the pants the jeans look lol Capri or shorts depending on the height of the dog.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Btw there's a 35 percent off sale now. Woot hoot. I'm glad I procrastinated with first order.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Btw there's a 35 percent off sale now. Woot hoot. I'm glad I procrastinated with first order.


Oh yes, there is a 35% sale ... and they up the cost on the Borg vest $10.00 bucks.. to me that is not a 35% sale... Doggiecouture is on my "S" list right now ....


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Yea I noticed most things are more than then actual site but with the deductions it's still cheaper than original cost with no deal. I wouldn't really buy something with a ten dollar mark up but the other things are a few dollars. Either way much cheaper. There's another site with even higher markups.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Carol I love the coat. So glad I live in Florida and we don't need coats LOL.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Carol I love the coat. So glad I live in Florida and we don't need coats LOL.


I love the way the two of them can match in pink and blue.... how much will they ever really wear them? Prob not much... I am still thinking about it...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava, Mona Lisa and Chyna all wear size 2. It's my favorite brand....:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We don't buy pants but here's Gustave my manly man in his wooflink romantic denim jacket. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> We don't buy pants but here's Gustave my manly man in his wooflink romantic denim jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Adorbs. Lol. Look at Meika's eye squint. Lol.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:wub::wub: Stylish Gustave and Sassy Mieka !! That is an understatement!! So cute Aastha!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> :wub::wub: Stylish Gustave and Sassy Mieka !! That is an understatement!! So cute Aastha!



Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

